# My Internet speed has jumped



## Don M. (Apr 20, 2020)

In recent days, I noticed my internet speed really getting fast.  I normally get speeds of 100MBS, but I ran Speedtest.net this morning, and my speed has increase to about 240MBS....both download and upload.  I sent my provider a note, and they said that with a lot of people having to work from home, and school kids having to home school, they have upped everyone's speed, for free, until this illness settles down.  They have also added free HBO, Starz, CineMax, etc., to the TV service.

It's nice to see something positive happening after all the bad news in recent weeks.


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 20, 2020)

Don M. said:


> In recent days, I noticed my internet speed really getting fast


Yeah, we recvd a text from Verizon a few weeks ago, stating we'd be speedy thru April


----------



## Gaer (Apr 20, 2020)

Mine goes out every day for about 3 hours!  I'm paying for 100 mgs.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 20, 2020)

Mine has gone down twice now. Once last night and once the night before. Maintenance work. They upped everyone's MBPS to 50. We normally get I think 10 or 30. I can do either with panoramic wi-fi. They upped it to allow for the usage rates due to home schooling and stuff.


----------



## Marie5656 (Apr 20, 2020)

*Having a few issues with Spectrum over last 24 hours. Mostly with cable box.  I called about it, as box kept cutting off.  Last time I called the automated lady said there were issues they were working on.  Internet slightly off, but maybe due to higher useage.  
We shall see.  If is is down for a bit, I am glad I hung onto the antenna I had before I got cable last year.
But then again, no cable means I may get motivated to get more done around the house.  Or not.*


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 21, 2020)

Marie5656 said:


> *Having a few issues with Spectrum over last 24 hours. Mostly with cable box.  I called about it, as box kept cutting off.  Last time I called the automated lady said there were issues they were working on.  Internet slightly off, but maybe due to higher useage.
> We shall see.  If is is down for a bit, I am glad I hung onto the antenna I had before I got cable last year.
> But then again, no cable means I may get motivated to get more done around the house.  Or not.*


I *rely* on Spectrum wifi - pretty iffy sometimes.  If it goes down, all my brain-input sources are gone.  Would that motivate me to clean?  No. Would it instantly qualify me for the loony bin?  Yes.   You would probably hear my panicked screams in New York!


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 22, 2020)

I don't know what these results mean so could someone comment?
Ping 23  Download 20.10  Upload 3.93 One site
Ping<1 Download   42.0   Unload 9.78 Second different site
Why the difference?


----------



## Don M. (Apr 22, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> I don't know what these results mean so could someone comment?  Ping 23  Download 20.10  Upload 3.93 One site  Ping<1 Download   42.0   Unload 9.78 Second different site  Why the difference?



I would suspect that your provider is seeing peaks of High Usage....people working from home, and school kids, etc....and hasn't enough capacity to handle the loads.  Which site do you use to test your speed?  If it is a provider supplied site, the results may be a bit "skewed" in their favor.  

The best site I've found, and have used for years, is Speedtest.net.  It's free, and only takes a few seconds.  Try it at various times throughout the day to give yourself a better idea of "average" performance.


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 22, 2020)

Don M. said:


> I would suspect that your provider is seeing peaks of High Usage....people working from home, and school kids, etc....and hasn't enough capacity to handle the loads.  Which site do you use to test your speed?  If it is a provider supplied site, the results may be a bit "skewed" in their favor.
> 
> The best site I've found, and have used for years, is Speedtest.net.  It's free, and only takes a few seconds.  Try it at various times throughout the day to give yourself a better idea of "average" performance.


Speedtest.net was the first site I don't recall the second


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 22, 2020)

Called my company and they are not increasing the speed at this time, those cheap bas^%$#*ds.....every other company is on board!


----------



## In The Sticks (Apr 22, 2020)

I'm on Verizon wireless for my internet.  Not blinding fast, but for April they've doubled the high speed allotment before choking your speed back.  It's better than nothing...and certainly better than satellite.

My electric co-op is in the process of running fiber internet to every single customer, even someone like me who is 1/2 mile off of the paved road.  My area is due to be hooked up Summer of 2021.  I can't wait.  There's lots of stuff I avoid trying because of my mediocre internet.


----------



## Don M. (Apr 23, 2020)

In The Sticks said:


> My electric co-op is in the process of running fiber internet to every single customer, even someone like me who is 1/2 mile off of the paved road.  My area is due to be hooked up Summer of 2021.  I can't wait.  There's lots of stuff I avoid trying because of my mediocre internet.



We, too, live in the boondocks, and a couple of years ago, our rural electric Co-op strung fiber through our area.   We immediately signed up for the bundle of TV, phone and Internet....the results are outstanding.  The phone and TV are crystal clear, and our Internet went from 5MB(on a good day) to 100+MB....and for less money than we had been paying.  Anyone who has the Fiber option would find it well worthwhile, IMO.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 26, 2020)

Re: your OP. That's a good thing.


----------

